# August Photo of the Month 2022



## Ringo-Slater (7 mo ago)

This photo always makes me smile. It is a photo that captures all the moments that your horse is there for you.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

This colt was feeling just fine when he took off for a run. His dam was not so happy about it! He had a BLAST!


----------



## Sorrel and Sun (8 mo ago)

this is a good reminder to always be grateful and happy! My guy was in a bad accident but its been a couple months and he’s back on his feet, always excited and ready for what a new day will bring!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I was happy on this day. It was my first branding on Queen, and her first calf drug into the fire.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

My baby Granddaughter Sterling was Tickled Pink sitting on Melvin, she giggled the whole time she was up there..Melvin always got her to giggling and he seems to really love to hear her. Mel is just one of those horses that really loves the Kids..


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

This is after I rode Dusty for the first time in a long while, due to an injury I had. It was wonderful to be back on him. 😊


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Out hacking on my first horse Isabel, back in 2014 or 2015. When I got her, I had never ridden outside an arena alone. We went on to have some great adventures hacking all over. Letting her have her head and stretch out to speed off across a hay field or through the woods was always exhilarating-for a little mare, she could really move!








Today she’s 28 and retired, but her spunky personality is still there.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Sunsmart - wonderful horse - amazing camaraderie and so athletic and adventurous on the trail. He was such fun - here he's trying to wrestle the sponge off me at bathtime. If I got off him between gates, he wanted to play "the stick game" - I had to pick up a stick, pass it to him, he'd carry it in his mouth, then look at me sideways and that was my cue to wrestle with the stick while he wrestled back, much as a labrador will.   

We often had a young woman in a wheelchair come visit, who was horse-mad - and she'd be in the paddock with the herd. The chestnut mare and her brother would come snuggle with her, and Sunsmart would invent games to make her laugh - like picking up sticks and throwing them around. The more she laughed, the more inventive he got. In his last five years, many beginning riders got their first taste of being on a horse with him looking out for them. Not bad for a midlife-adopted erstwhile biting, dangerous stallion who couldn't stand small talk or humans when I got him. 💞


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

This is a picture of Minnie and I during our first ever dressage test together - specifically on the free walk diagonal before turning down the centerline to salute. I cried during this test - I never thought we'd make it to this point together. I trained her 100% myself from a barely-halter broke, recovered from nearly starving to death horse. We won this test and won the championship ribbon for our division for the day too. ❤


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Getting ready to compete at our first
drill competition back in 2006. Skip was 4, and ended up making the “Top 10 Best Horses” list at the competition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

One of the last rides with my mare. ❤


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

We seem to have a tie with 5 winners in this month. That's a lot of winners, so I (and the VerticalScope team behind me) have decided to set up a tiebreaker poll.

You have 15 days from now to vote for your favorite photo out of the 5 most popular photos, which got the same amount of votes.

Please vote!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Our August Photo of the Month 2022 winner (6 votes) is... 📸 📷












*...Knave*

@Knave , please stay tuned. You'll receive a Private Message regarding your prizes, within few next days.


----------

